# An accident with the local police - Everyone should read please.



## Cjames (Mar 6, 2013)

First off, I love living in Mexico and I'm not leaving any time soon but on the 10th of this month (April) sometime happened, this was in Rosarito.

I was pulled over in Rosarito around noon with a couple friends for no reason, not speeding, good California plates, no we do not look like drug dealers or anyone who would cause any trouble, all college graduated guy's.

We were ordered out of the car and the police went on to search my truck and one officer came out and we were all handcuffed and thrown in the back of a pickup, we were both taken to a Tijuana jail, stripped down and put into different cells, I heard my friends being beat and screaming for hours, then they were moved.

I continued hearing screaming the whole 8 1/2 hours I sat in that cell, for nothing. I was soon confronted by a English speaking police man, he said they found "What he thought was meth" and demanded I tell who it belong to, I replied with that is a crazy acquisition because neither myself or my friends were that type of people, they let me sit for almost 9 hours.

I was finally released, they took my smart phone, $100 that was in the truck and my GPS but I didn't know what to do, the jail messed with my head enough, I just wanted out of there.

Police corruption is not dead or over in Baja California.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Cjames said:


> First off, I love living in Mexico and I'm not leaving any time soon but on the 10th of this month (April) sometime happened, this was in Rosarito.
> 
> I was pulled over in Rosarito around noon with a couple friends for no reason, not speeding, good California plates, no we do not look like drug dealers or anyone who would cause any trouble, all college graduated guy's.
> 
> ...


It is not dead or over anywhere, including the good ole US

Did you guys filed charges? Otherwise I may think this story may not have happened


----------



## Cjames (Mar 6, 2013)

Is it too late to file charges??, I'm on a Tourist Visa though? I don't have $1000's of dollar's for a lawyer. :/

Plus I'm 100% new to Mexico, is it like the US where I can file charges ect with someone? I'm sorry, I'm just new, I'm honestly scared to drive now.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Cjames said:


> First off, I love living in Mexico and I'm not leaving any time soon but on the 10th of this month (April) sometime happened, this was in Rosarito.
> 
> I was pulled over in Rosarito around noon with a couple friends for no reason, not speeding, good California plates, no we do not look like drug dealers or anyone who would cause any trouble, all college graduated guy's.
> 
> ...


On march 19 you posted that you were about to move to Mexico, today you say you love living in mexico...and tell a horrible story and say you are not leaving anytime soon.
Seems to me like your story happened only in your imagination


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Cjames said:


> Is it too late to file charges??, I'm on a Tourist Visa though? I don't have $1000's of dollar's for a lawyer. :/
> 
> Plus I'm 100% new to Mexico, is it like the US where I can file charges ect with someone? I'm sorry, I'm just new, I'm honestly scared to drive now.


You are not new, you said you are 29 yrs old, that's old enough to know what to do, either in Mexico, Chicago or Dubai.
On the other hand, you got robbed, kidnapped, tortured and takes you this long to ask what to do in a web forum???


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> You are not new, you said you are 29 yrs old, that's old enough to know what to do, either in Mexico, Chicago or Dubai.
> On the other hand, you got robbed, kidnapped, tortured and takes you this long to ask what to do in a web forum???


We have a saying in Mexico..."eso me lo como de veneno"


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

wouldn't the smart phone have a tracking devise or GPS built in?
he says the person screaming were his friends, you would think 
the beaten ones would make a report when back in the USA...
Garyj65, you may be feeding a troll.......


----------



## Cjames (Mar 6, 2013)

I moved here finally on the 30th, I live in Punta Bandera, kind of hard to hate Mexico living here.

I wasn't kidnapped, I was arrested under false reasoning, I was never told my rights, (Probably a Mexico thing huh?)

I was never showed the "drugs", we were just taking to a TJ jail from Rosarito? Then I was "robbed" of my things.

You have to understand, I'm 100% new, I don't know the legalities, I don't know who to call? I'd call a lawyer in the US but they wouldn't let me use a phone in the first place.


----------



## Cjames (Mar 6, 2013)

My phone has a T-mobile sim, it barely gets reception in Mexico, I tried where's my droid GPS which is installed and got nothing, like I said I'd be in Mexico a little over a week.

Why would I take time out of my day to write this? That's stupid, I just wanted people to know that corrupt police are not 100% gone.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Cjames said:


> First off, I love living in Mexico and I'm not leaving any time soon but on the 10th of this month (April) sometime happened, this was in Rosarito.
> 
> I was pulled over in Rosarito around noon with a couple friends for no reason, not speeding, good California plates, no we do not look like drug dealers or anyone who would cause any trouble, all college graduated guy's.
> 
> ...


Cjames, u said that u were BOTH taken to the jail. In the beginning of the story u r claiming u were with a COUPLE FRIENDS. :confused2:
It's not the type of a mistake someone would make telling the same story ...

I guess ur friend was not that innocent as u r describing here.

I used to live in Mexico and was working closely with the authorities. Corruption exist everywhere, unfortunately- but not to this extent- in the manner u r stating in ur post.

Don't gt me wrong, I am not trying to justify the police and I do feel sorry about ur belongings; pero I am just saying there is more to this story ...


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Why don't you go back and ask the policemen about the charges they had to arrest you guys


----------



## Cjames (Mar 6, 2013)

My friend in the back seat, could of had something on him? There was 3 of us, I wasn't driving.

I just don't see it, I don't hang out with people that do drugs, it just doesn't make sense, plus I was never shown the drugs "they found".

It all just seemed too phishy especially with the near $100 missing out of the glovebox, 

A friend of mine said they prey on California plated car's because it equals dollars, he's lived here all his life.

I'm just rebuilding, not going to let that ruin my view of Mexico, I just wanted people to know, I'll buy a new cell phone and GPS.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

The people here are giving you bad advice. Mexico operates from the Napoleanic system. Guilty until proven innocent is the law of the land. If you feel you have been wronged you need to file a complaint with the US Consulate and obtain information from that office on the best route to file a complaint with the Mexican authorities. 
Remember, in Mexico you need to pay attention to your surroundings and where you frequent. Going to areas known for prostitution and narcotics (Zona Rojo) will raise suspicions of the local police. With this in mind any future confrontations with law enforcement will be avoided.
Also remember the police have their hands full dealing with cartel activity and your complaint will most likely go nowhere. Whether you have a valid complaint is not up to me to decide, I am just giving you some helpful advice, hopefully.


----------



## Cjames (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I bought a new truck and I guess it is on a list of some kind with the police. It is a Chevy Avalanche. I love the truck but since I have had it the cops are looking my way. While I was in Puerto Vallarta a cop pulled me over. He did have reason. I had not yet gotten the plates for the car but I did have the temp. on the window. However it was expired as of that day. He took my license and he told me he would impound the car and hold my license unless I paid him money. I told him that if he followed me to an atm I would get his money. He did not return my license to me but kept it with him. He also did not follow me to an atm. I figured that he wanted to sell my license to someone so when I saw that he was not following me - I went to the police station and reported him to his boss. I waited for two hours until they found this cop and gave me back my license. I did get a ticket and the cop was fired.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

cscscs007 said:


> The people here are giving you bad advices........



Cscscs007, we were not giving him any advice, we were just pointing out the holes in his story!

Apart from that, the guy is clearly not asking for any advice, his original post was about informing people; with the subject "must read". Don't u agree that his thread seems like having the purpose of demaging the picture of Mexico and its authorities ?

If this really happened to someone, he would open a thread where he would ask desperately about his next steps .. And the subject would probably be: help needed! :help:
The same person would be too busy by trying to obtain the required info in order to file a complaint...and not entering the forum in order to inform people .... 

:der:


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

surfrider said:


> I bought a new truck and I guess it is on a list of some kind with the police. It is a Chevy Avalanche. I love the truck but since I have had it the cops are looking my way. While I was in Puerto Vallarta a cop pulled me over. He did have reason. I had not yet gotten the plates for the car but I did have the temp. on the window. However it was expired as of that day. He took my license and he told me he would impound the car and hold my license unless I paid him money. I told him that if he followed me to an atm I would get his money. He did not return my license to me but kept it with him. He also did not follow me to an atm. I figured that he wanted to sell my license to someone so when I saw that he was not following me - I went to the police station and reported him to his boss. I waited for two hours until they found this cop and gave me back my license. I did get a ticket and the cop was fired.


Congratulations on your doing!!!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

surfrider said:


> I bought a new truck and I guess it is on a list of some kind with the police. It is a Chevy Avalanche. I love the truck but since I have had it the cops are looking my way. While I was in Puerto Vallarta a cop pulled me over. He did have reason. I had not yet gotten the plates for the car but I did have the temp. on the window. However it was expired as of that day. He took my license and he told me he would impound the car and hold my license unless I paid him money. I told him that if he followed me to an atm I would get his money. He did not return my license to me but kept it with him. He also did not follow me to an atm. I figured that he wanted to sell my license to someone so when I saw that he was not following me - I went to the police station and reported him to his boss. I waited for two hours until they found this cop and gave me back my license. I did get a ticket and the cop was fired.


Good for you!


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I've lived in Baja for 2 years; one in Tijuana and now in Rosarito. I was involved in an accident with a Z-gas truck who rear-ended me (fortunately they paid the repairs) and the police have ALWAYS been very cordial to me. I've even had expired driver's license and car plates and I was just told to be sure to get them soon. I agree that driving around in the wrong place is not advisable esp. if you are a male age 30 or younger as that seems to be the profile that police target as that profile is usually the ones who are involved with drugs/illegal activity. I think the authorities in general are nicer to females than males and esp. if you speak some Spanish.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

If the guy has holes in his story so be it. Does it really matter if he is speaking negatively about the Mexican authorities? Will that really make people shy away from visiting or living in this paradise? If it does, then all the better for those of us already here!!!! Don't you think the newspapers and television networks already do enough of that with their narco stories. Why are we, and I say we because I fall into the category at times, always being critical, picking apart people's stories, correcting people's errors, pointing out faults? If you do not believe his story ignore it, that will ensure it is not done again. One post on one forum throughout this beautiful country will not cause anyone to stay away.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Guategringo said:


> If the guy has holes in his story so be it. Does it really matter if he is speaking negatively about the Mexican authorities? Will that really make people shy away from visiting or living in this paradise? If it does, then all the better for those of us already here!!!! Don't you think the newspapers and television networks already do enough of that with their narco stories. Why are we, and I say we because I fall into the category at times, always being critical, picking apart people's stories, correcting people's errors, pointing out faults? If you do not believe his story ignore it, that will ensure it is not done again. One post on one forum throughout this beautiful country will not cause anyone to stay away.


There's nothing wrong with pointing out that you doubt the veracity of a particular post, as long as it is done with civility. If you choose to ignore such posts, that's fine too!


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> There's nothing wrong with pointing out that you doubt the veracity of a particular post, as long as it is done with civility. If you choose to ignore such posts, that's fine too!


Isla I do agree to a point, but part of what is wrong in our society is the way people tear apart others people's stories, opinions or beliefs. Part of that is to make them, in their own eyes, look better, superior or more knowledgeable. 

My father always told me if I did not have something good to say, don't say anything and listening or in this case reading, shows much more intelligence that opening ones mouth or writing scathing comments. To each his own.


----------



## arturo_b (Sep 17, 2009)

If your story is true, you still have recourse to due process by means of the Sindicatura and the Comisión Estatal de Derechos Humanos. Both of these agencies are charged with preserving the rights of citizens against official misconduct.

There is an inconsistency to your story that will make it difficult to exercise your rights, however. Each municipio has its own Sindicatura, so we would need to clarify whether Playas de Rosarito or Tijuana is the responsible municipio. 

It is improbable that the police of one municipio would be able to incarcerate its prisoners in the jail of a different municipio. That´s why I mentioned the CEDH, since they sit above both municipios and have the authority to sort out such a confusion of authority.

Also, I know the man who runs the jail in Tijuana: he is not the sort of person to allow what you have described. If you wish, we can bring your concerns directly to him.

In the event that such anyone else were to find themself in this situation, prevention is always better than recrimination. Try calling 911 from your cell phone at the time you are talking to the police: if this works, you will be connected to an English-speaking employee of your state´s Department of Tourism who will then intercede on your behalf. I said "if this works" because the system is implemented state by state: I have confirmed that it works here in Baja California.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Guategringo said:


> Isla I do agree to a point, but part of what is wrong in our society is the way people tear apart others people's stories, opinions or beliefs. Part of that is to make them, in their own eyes, look better, superior or more knowledgeable.
> 
> My father always told me if I did not have something good to say, don't say anything and listening or in this case reading, shows much more intelligence that opening ones mouth or writing scathing comments. To each his own.


:doh: U should have listened to ur father then ...


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Is there a Full Moon?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> Is there a Full Moon?


Not till the 25th. So something else must be going on . . .


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You hear stories here and there about the crooked police so anything can happen. An indigenous friend of mine in Las casas who is a teacher told me he does not walk around with his little backpack anymore because the police has been planting drugs on people and then wants money from that person or from parents with the kids.
He was walkig home one night on the andador and the police stopped him and search him and his wallet was gone after that episode.
My husbands wallet was lifted by the cops who took him out of the car that was flipped over. 
No questions there are crooked cops and some of them have schemes to get money out of people.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Why do you think a lawyer in the U.S. would help?? You need a lawyer in Mexico...not the U.S. Unfortunately many Americans move across the border without doing much research about what to expect from living in a foreign country (esp. if they have little experience traveling outside of the U.S. as is with many Americans) so anyone who plans to live in a foreign country including Mexico needs to perform due diligence BEFORE making that decision including the laws which are very different from the U.S. Most Americans are ignorant of the fact that if you live in Baja (not sure about mainland Mexico) and you are involved in an auto accident and no one admits responsbility BOTH parties can be taken to jail unless fines are paid immediately...and your car is impounded as well. I think this is more of a problem in Baja and near the border where many Americans make the move on a short notice (usually due to financial problems) and have very little preparation to live in Mexico and they usually don't stay in Mexico very long as they have not learned how to save on expenses and usually return back to the U.S.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mes1952 said:


> . . . Most Americans are ignorant of the fact that if you live in Baja (not sure about mainland Mexico) and you are involved in an auto accident and no one admits responsbility BOTH parties can be taken to jail unless fines are paid immediately...and your car is impounded as well. . . .


Since I don't have a car, I'm not an expert on this topic, but I believe that this is also true on the Mexican mainland.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

This has been a fascinating discussion. 

While the OP seemed a little (or a lot) sensational, esp the screams from the friend being beaten, unfortunately, it's believable to a number of people, isn't it?

Therein lies the need, IMO, to point out the inconsistencies. One needn't be nasty to say, politely, as was done, "Hmmm. Are you sure of the facts here? Some things don't mesh."

Being a newbie in any place doesn't rid one of the responsibility to pick one's friends, and one's locations, carefully. In fact, I would argue that it makes both of them even more critically important.

The OP is young, but, gosh, I have two three sons about his age, and I can't picture any of them driving around in a strange place, where the police are known to be twitchy about suspected drug activity, and going ANYWHERE near the parts of town that are not squeaky clean. Not because they're angels, but because they value their lives and freedom, and would have checked up on the issues before going there.

This is not to brag, but to point out that IF the story in the OP is true, then there were some grave misjudgments made by its author, and he should be worrying about how to avoid such a situation, and looking for justice for the maltreatment he and his friends suffered. He seemed to be considering neither.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have never heard of a tourist being put in jail after a car accident, I was put up at a hotel under a loose house arrest.......


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I have never heard of a tourist being put in jail after a car accident, I was put up at a hotel under a loose house arrest.......


How many stars?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

probably 3 but I still had to pay for the room but it was not a cell......


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> probably 3 but I still had to pay for the room but it was not a cell......


There's that to be thankful for!


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

There seems to be something not quite right with this story. I've lived in Rosarito for over a year and have driven with Washington state and South Dakota license plates and never had any problems in Rosarito. I drive all hours of the day and night and I've not heard of any Americans here (regardless of age or nationality) that have encountered this sort of problem with the Rosarito police so wonder why you were singled out???


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

mes1952 said:


> There seems to be something not quite right with this story. I've lived in Rosarito for over a year and have driven with Washington state and South Dakota license plates and never had any problems in Rosarito. I drive all hours of the day and night and I've not heard of any Americans here (regardless of age or nationality) that have encountered this sort of problem with the Rosarito police so wonder why you were singled out???


I am not sure whether to believe him or not, but why I wonder would he lie on a forum like this? What would he benefit from lying? As far as Mes1952 never being stopped by police? I have driven from D.F. to Cuernavaca I would say 30 times a year for the past 20 years in the morning, evening, dead of the night and never UNTIL this past weekend was I stopped. Why was I stopped? Not sure, I asked the officer and he said I looked suspicious. I told him he had great eyes since it was 1:00 am in the morning and my car is black and has tinted windows. As it turned out he was looking for money to eat his late night snack. I can assure you he went hungry that night. 

Things happen. mes1952 is lucky traveling alone at all hours of the day and night and not being stopped, but that does not mean this guy was NOT stopped.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

It doesn't mean he was, or that the situation was as horrendous as he claims.

People make up, or grossly embellish stories for the same reasons that they make up nonsense about any number of things and they become the undead forwarded emails of our lives.

It's a way, even though, in reality, anonymous, to be famous. When you see the hits and the responses to your story, you can pat yourself on the back for causing the commotion. Just as, when you get the email about the little girl who's dying and wants postcards from all over--or was it a little boy? you can chuckle to yourself about the thousands of postcards that were sent to a non-existent address in England.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It seems to me that the one or two guys riding with the OP once back safe and sound in the USA would run to the nearest newspaper/TV channel telling about this ordeal...I am sure FOX news would love run with the story...


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Exactly, Chicois.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Ad Rem said:


> :doh: U should have listened to ur father then ...


Where did I say anything bad about any one person in my posts Ad Rem? I explained the obivious how so many people were ripping apart this poster's story. Nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## PVMikey (Apr 18, 2012)

*You people are too naive*

In my opinion, many of you are being overly critical of the person posting this and are yourselves living in a "fantasy land". Yes, there are many wonderful aspects to living in Mexico (I live in Puerto Vallarta and like it very much); but, it's also true that corruption and the concept of "mordida" are alive and well here. Two elderly ****** friends who live here were recently stopped (for no reason, other than that it was very late at night) by a local policeman and extorted of over $1,000 pesos. Another friend of mine, who is Mexican, has been stopped twice as he walked home from his job tending bar, late at night, and has had his money and smart phones (2 of them now) taken by the police. This is not the USA or Canada. And, though there are many pluses to living here, in my opinion law enforcement (or I should say the lack of it) is not one of them.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

PVMikey said:


> In my opinion, many of you are being overly critical of the person posting this and are yourselves living in a "fantasy land". Yes, there are many wonderful aspects to living in Mexico (I live in Puerto Vallarta and like it very much); but, it's also true that corruption and the concept of "mordida" are alive and well here. Two elderly ****** friends who live here were recently stopped (for no reason, other than that it was very late at night) by a local policeman and extorted of over $1,000 pesos. Another friend of mine, who is Mexican, has been stopped twice as he walked home from his job tending bar, late at night, and has had his money and smart phones (2 of them now) taken by the police. This is not the USA or Canada. And, though there are many pluses to living here, in my opinion law enforcement (or I should say the lack of it) is not one of them.


There is an enormous difference between extorting mordida, and hauling people off to a jail in a different city, and beating one of them as he screams.

Mordida is disgusting, and your friends who have experienced it need to report it to higher authorities. One of the red flags in the story of the OP is that he chose to post it on an internet forum, NOT report it--to the US consulate, to the higher Mexican authorities, to the media. Nor, apparently, did either of his friends.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> Mordida is disgusting, and your friends who have experienced it need to report it to higher authorities. One of the red flags in the story of the OP is that he chose to post it on an internet forum, NOT report it--to the US consulate, to the higher Mexican authorities, to the media. Nor, apparently, did either of his friends.


Your comment about reporting it to authorities shows you do not live in Mexico and supports RVMikey's comment about being naive. Reporting it to your U.S. consulate will not amount to anything. Reporting it to higher Mexican authorities will amount to nothing as well. They too are corrupt along with the local police forces. The best thing to do is report it to forums like this so people will be aware of what can happen and to NOT put yourself in a situation like these indviduals did.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Guategringo said:


> Your comment about reporting it to authorities shows you do not live in Mexico and supports RVMikey's comment about being naive. Reporting it to your U.S. consulate will not amount to anything. Reporting it to higher Mexican authorities will amount to nothing as well. They too are corrupt along with the local police forces. The best thing to do is report it to forums like this so people will be aware of what can happen and to NOT put yourself in a situation like these indviduals did.


What situation did they put themselves into? According to the first post on this thread, "I was pulled over in Rosarito around noon with a couple friends for no reason, not speeding, good California plates, no we do not look like drug dealers or anyone who would cause any trouble, all college graduated guy's." How is driving around a town at noon while observing the traffic rules a "situation"?


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> What situation did they put themselves into? According to the first post on this thread, "I was pulled over in Rosarito around noon with a couple friends for no reason, not speeding, good California plates, no we do not look like drug dealers or anyone who would cause any trouble, all college graduated guy's." How is driving around a town at noon while observing the traffic rules a "situation"?


I must confess you are right Isla...


----------



## jamesmetairie (Aug 7, 2009)

lol


----------

